# Drug cartel control in Arizona



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is this starting to get serious enough for liberals to begin to care? On this alone Obama should be impeached. He took an oath to defend the country and the constitution and he is trashing both. Impeachment isn't good enough to satisfy me actually, I would like to see official charges of treason. Oooooh that will put some liberal panties in a wad. However, I am not just throwing out trash talk I believe the man is intentionally destroying the nation we know. Isn't that treason?
Of course there are many liberals that would like to see this nation as it stands now destroyed. Freedom is ok with them as long as it doesn't include conservative values.



> The federal government has posted signs along a major interstate highway in Arizona, more than 100 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border, warning travelers the area is unsafe because of drug and alien smugglers, and a local sheriff says Mexican drug cartels now control some parts of the state.
> 
> The signs were posted by the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) along a 60-mile stretch of Interstate 8 between Casa Grande and Gila Bend, a major east-west corridor linking Tucson and Phoenix with San Diego.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That is disgusting and disturbing; putting up signs now in AZ to warn people of the dangers from criminals who can basically come at will to the US. For crying out loud!!!!! Screw the POTUS, can't anything be done without the King's assistance?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is terrorism at its best and people are not looking at it. Well with all the troops coming back from Iraq we can put them on border patrol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right, we need the military on the border, and without their hands tied. Forget apprehension aim for center of mass.

I hope this is enough to wake up those young folks who don't want to hear or read about politics. Some can only think about goose hunting right now. Try to imagine a fall with no hunting and maybe that will get some attention. I'm sorry young guys, but politics is part of being a responsible citizen. If they don't start paying attention they will loose everything.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I will admit, I'm part of the problem. I don't pay all that much attention to politics, just what you post up in here, and I'm sure that's a little 1 sided, but at least it's the "good" side. 

I don't watch CNN, Fox News, or go looking online to read political news articles. As sad as it is, this forum is my one and only source of "political knowledge", maybe a little FishinBuddy thrown in there once in awhile too. I will say though, you guys that continually post up stuff, like the above article, have raised my BP a time or two....So, keep up the good work. :thumb:

You'll laugh at this, or maybe cry.....Trying to get permission to hunt a field opening goose weekend.

I introduce my self and get to the point.

First thing out of his mouth, "Are you Liberal or Conservative?"

I had to actually think about the correct answer to that question, being put on the spot and all. I thought to my self, "who does Plainsman and everybody else bash on NDO? Liberals......Ok, I'm conservative than".

Just so happens it was the correct answer. And than we, or he I should say, engaged in a 5 minute Liberal bash conversation.

Yeah, I need to get more "involved" in politics. My lack of knowledge damn near cost me hunting access. oke: :lol: 
(serious about that first sentence, kidding about the second)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

if you are a liberal and enjoy hunting, well, enjoy it while you can, as libaturds want your guns confiscated!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "They literally have scouts on the high points in the mountains and in the hills and they literally control movement. They have radios, they have optics, they have night-vision goggles as good as anything law enforcement has.


Good camo and a guy should be able to get within 600 yards. At that range two to the head should solve some problems.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was going to offer to haul my rifle and ground blind down there to help thin em out, but didn't know if a response such as that would be welcomed on here or not.

I stand corrected. 

Let's go!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> I was going to offer to haul my rifle and ground blind down there to help thin em out, but didn't know if a response such as that would be welcomed on here or not.
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> Let's go!!!!! :sniper:


Me either, but it was worth the risk. All joking aside if the government doesn't do something people will start to pop these scumbags. I suppose Obama will send the FBI after them. Something is going to become extreme. People just are not going to take this laying down. 
In all sincerity I would use claymores on the border. Put up signs, and if they want to push their luck that's their problem. I would not advocate killing anyone, but if they disregard the warning they are killing themselves.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

some armed predator drones would be very effective, i talked to a local military officer down here and it is just unbelievable of the capability of these things, scary weapons and they come out of nowhere when they attack....their tracking ability is incredible as well. :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

claymore claymore claymore BOOM problem solved. Buzzards will take care of the pieces. I think we would be surprised how fast word would spread that the USA is not messing around on the border anymore. But in a world void of common sense that will never happen.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

The best way to fight Obama, and by the way can you believe what I'm writting. We must fight our own President. SEnd money-- you know where, if you can afford a dollar send it if more send that, but send the money.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind, I'll bet that are those drones not only unmanned, I'll bet they will be unarmed. Janet Incompetanto simply wants to watch the invasion. Then she can report back to Obama that there are 5000 democrat votes crossing the border every day. It's sad how gutless we have become.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I can only imagine the rules of engagement if they were armed.


----------

